# PC-Modding-Tagebuch - HAF of the Lichking



## Carcharoth (21. Juni 2009)

Tach Buffed! 


ich habe vor, das allseits beliebte HAF ein bisschen umzubauen.
Und zwar so, dass es zu Icecrown und Arthas passt.

Dies wird mein erster richtiger Casemod sein, also habt Erbarmen mit mir
Wenn ihr mögt, könnt ihr auch Hilfestellungen und Tipps geben.

Was für Hardware am Schluss reinkommt ist noch nicht sicher. Ich will erstmal das Case fertigbauen. Bis ich damit fertig bin dauerts noch n bisschen.

Geplant:
- Window-Gravuren (unter anderem pulsierende Runen und Frostmourne)
- Das Seitengitter rausdremeln und durch Plexi ersetzen
- Die Lüfter mit hübschen Strümpfen versehen gegen den Staub
- Runen als Deko
- Eis-Theme (inkl. Frostblumen)
- Stacheln an der Seite


Damit ihr euch ungefähr ein erstes Bild machen könnt, hab ich mal was entworfen.
Ausserdem noch einige Zeichnungen mit Kugelschreiber (Telefonkonferenzen können die Kreativität fördern ^^)

Ausserdem noch n altes Pic von der ganzen Hardware die hier rumsteht.
Dazugekommen sind bisher noch: Diverse Lüfter, Lüftergitter, Metallstangen und Holzleisten.


[attachment=8027:fenster_...rf_klein.jpg] [attachment=8028:haf_seit...ie_klein.jpg]
[attachment=8029:runen_en...fe_klein.jpg] [attachment=8030:case__be...ht_klein.jpg]


Originalthread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuec...f-lichking.html


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juni 2009)

Bisheriger Fortschritt:

Ich hab ziemlich früh mit Planen angefangen und dank meiner Arbeit ziemlich wenig Zeit gehabt, mich bisher darum zu kümmern. Aber nun hab ich 2 Wochen frei (eine Woche davon ist schon vorbei... dämlicher Zeitmangel :S ) und endlich Zeit loszulegen.
Der Dremel liegt schon seit nem Vierteljahr rum und das Case steht auch schon seit 2 Monaten in der Gegend und fängt Staub *g*

Am kompliziertesten waren die Elektroteile, da man die in der Schweiz nicht gerade billig kriegt...


Die letzten paar Tage hab ich mit Löten verbracht. Damit werden dann die Runen beleuchtet (und eventuell noch das Eis unten rechts)
http://www.moddingtech.de/tutorials/44-lic...-led-fader.html

Die erfahrenen unter euch werden jetzt sicher gleich vom Stuhl kippen bei den Bildern...
Anmerkung dazu: Es ist verdammt schwer anständig zu löten, wenn die Platine keine Metallschicht hat, auf der der Lötzinn haftet... das ganze ist nun ein verdammt hässlicher Kabelsalat.
Funktionstest vom ganzen gibts morgen an einem ausgedienten PC. Da machts wenigstens nicht viel wenn die Hardware abraucht *g*

Erklärung zu den Bildern:

Die ersten 3 Pics: Chaos auf dem Küchentisch. Als Unterlage dient ein Pappkarton *g*
[attachment=8031:L_ten_Ar...tz_klein.jpg] [attachment=8032:L_ten_Chaos_klein.jpg] [attachment=8033:L_ten_Dr...os_klein.jpg] 


Die nächsten zwei Pics mit der Tastatur im Bild zeigen das fertige Konstrukt
[attachment=8034:L_ten_fe...te_klein.jpg]  [attachment=8035:L_ten_fe...te_klein.jpg] 

Eins zeigt den IE-Sockel mit Pin-Nummerierung
[attachment=8036:L_ten_IC...el_klein.jpg]
Das letzte Bild zeigt eine sehr widerliche Bastellösung. Da die Platine wie erwähnt keine Metallschicht hat, halten die Kabel vom Stromstecker nicht, deshalb musste ich sie mit Leim an der Platine festkleben.

[attachment=8037:L_ten_Is...ys_klein.jpg]
Modding mit einfachsten mitteln quasi...
*
Kleine Frage noch* zu den schwarzen Kabeln: Da beide für die Masse sind, ists egal ob ich nur eins oder zwei Kabel anschliesse? Hab nun beide angeschlossen und miteinander kurzgeschlossen.


-


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juni 2009)

So. Löten ist fertig.
Morgen werden die nötigen Stellen noch mit Isoband abgedeckt und das ganze mal mehrere Stunden an nem alten PC angeschlossen um alles auf Wärmeentwicklung zu prüfen.

Der Schrumpfschlauch hatte leider nen zu kleinen Durchmesser um den anständig über die Widerstände zu ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=8047:L_ten2_Leds.jpg]

[attachment=8048:L_ten2_ghetto.jpg]

[attachment=8049:L_ten2_Fertig.jpg]

Es klappt!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYyKpV-1w8w


Sobald die Lötsache richtig funktioniert gehts weiter mit den Plexis und dem Acrylharz... wird sicher auch ne lustige Sauerei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juni 2009)

So... deftige Sauereien mit lustig riechendem Harz. Ich hab immernoch leichte Hallus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zuerst hab ich mit den Holzbalken und nem dünnen Holzbrettchen eine Form gemacht und die dann mit Alufolie ausgekleidet.


[attachment=8085:Giessen_Holz1.jpg] [attachment=8086:Giessen_Holz2.jpg]


Danach das Giessharz angegossen und gefüllt. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich da alles verwenden werd...
Ganz wichtig: Handschuhe anziehn und Uhr ausziehn! Das Zeug bringt ihr sonst nicht mehr weg. 

[attachment=8084:Giessen_Handschuh.jpg]

[attachment=8087:Giessen_Mats1.jpg] [attachment=8088:Giessen_Mats2.jpg]

[attachment=8082:Giessen_Form2.jpg] [attachment=8081:Giessen_Form1.jpg]

[attachment=8083:Giessen_gef_llt.jpg]


Das Zeug stinkt übrigens wie die Pest. Mir ist immernoch leicht schwindlig...
Nun ists am aushärten. Ich hoffe die Alufolie klebt nicht zu fest an dem Kram. 


[attachment=8089:Giessen_trocknen.jpg]


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juni 2009)

Gravieren - Teil 1


Habe heute die Runen ins obere Plexi graviert.
[attachment=8097:Graviere...zeichnen.jpg]
[attachment=8098:Graviere...graviert.jpg]

Das eine Icon unten in der Ecke ist mir leider misslungen... muss da wohl nochmal nachbessern oder das sonstwie verdecken.

[attachment=8099:Gravieren1_Finish.jpg]

Die erste Probebelegung wurde auch schon durchgeführt. Passt perfekt
Ist momentan nur Malerabdeckband, in der finalen Version wirds dann richtiges Klebeband sein das auch hält ^^

[attachment=8100:Gravieren1_Fertig.jpg]



Morgen kommen dann hoffentlich die LEDs für die restliche Beleuchtung an. Wenn nicht ists, auch egal, das Giessharz sollte bis morgen richtig trocken sein, dann kann ich endlich die Seitenwand aufdremeln und das Gitter entfernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juni 2009)

So. Heut gabs mal richtig Action. Ich hab mir nämlich den Dremel geschnappt

Vorher:
[attachment=8152:Case_vorher_2.jpg]

Angezeichnet:
 [attachment=8153:Case_angezeichnet.jpg]

Nachher: 

 [attachment=8155:Case_Detail.jpg] [attachment=8156:Case_nachher.jpg]


Nett sind die Vergleiche von einer neuen Trennscheibe und ner benutzten... ca. 4 Stück sind mir ausserdem um die Ohren geflogen *g*
[attachment=8157:Trennscheibe_2.jpg] [attachment=8158:Trennscheibe.jpg]


Aber zum Glück hatte ich ne Schutzbrille 8)
[attachment=8154:Schutzkrams.jpg]



Desweiteren hab ich probiert, die "Eis"-Blöcke in Form zu dremeln, allerdings entwickeln die verdammt viel Staub und es ist verdammt schwer die anständig zu formen. Muss mir irgendwo ne Säge dafür besorgen oder ne andere Möglichkeit finden das Zeug zu bearbeiten.
Ausserdem muss ich mir unbedingt neue Atemmasken kaufen... ich bezweifle dass dieser Staub gesund ist oO

Gravur für drauf hab ich mir heute auch ausgedruckt. Kommt dann vermutlich am Wochenende drauf. Mal sehn wieviel Zeit ich habe... (Freitag/Samstag ist noch Firmenausflug...)




Ich glaub ich hab zuwenig Posts reserviert.. da sollten mindestens noch zwei hin *g*
Egal, der Rest kommt dann halt auf die hinteren Seiten und im Startpost gibts dann n Inhaltsverzeichnis  =)


----------



## Dietrich (21. Juni 2009)

Ich hab ja keine Ahnung wo du wohnst, aber bei mir in der Nähe gibts einen netten kleinen Elektroladen, der einen die Bastelarbeit mit dem Elektrokram abnimmt. Und das sogar günstig!^^ 

Such mal bei dir im Telefonbuch nach was ähnlichen. Wenn ich mir deine Bastelarbeiten so ansehe, bekomme ich wirklich Angst um deine Gesundheit! 

Die ganzen blanken Stellen an Kabeln, Widerständen und der Platine. 

MfG 

Dietrich


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juni 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Ich hab ja keine Ahnung wo du wohnst, aber bei mir in der Nähe gibts einen netten kleinen Elektroladen, der einen die Bastelarbeit mit dem Elektrokram abnimmt. Und das sogar günstig!^^
> 
> Such mal bei dir im Telefonbuch nach was ähnlichen. Wenn ich mir deine Bastelarbeiten so ansehe, bekomme ich wirklich Angst um deine Gesundheit!
> 
> ...



Gibts nicht. Ich hab ganz Bern abgeklappert nur um die richtige Platine zu finden. Wie du siehst, erfolglos.
Elektrokram kriegt man hier nur über conrad und distrelec. Und Kram zusammenlöten lassen kann man bei denen erst recht nicht *g*

Die unisolierten Stellen werden dann noch mit Klebeband isoliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Juni 2009)

_Sieht schonmal vielversprechend aus , auch wenn mir das Thema nicht so zusagt ,  mal schaun was draus wird :-)_


----------



## pampam (21. Juni 2009)

Also bei den schwarzen kabeln brauchst du nur eins nehmen, ich hab mich schon immer gefragt, für was da eigendlich zwei sind.
Sieht zwar schonmal nicht schlecht aus, allerdings hat doch eine Platine den Zweck, das ganze übersichtlicher und kleiner zu machen, oder nicht?


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juni 2009)

hier stimme ich painschkes zu. Nette Idee, allerdings überhaupt nicht mein Fall. Weder würde ich persönlich einen PC mit einem Spiele-Thema bauen (geschweige denn über WoW), noch gefällt mir das HAF so richtig...
Aber wie bei so vielen Dingen auch, ist das natürlich Geschmackssache. Das ganze klingt sehr spannend, besonders, da ich Casemods liebe und ich auch schon einige hinter mir habe, manche davon sehr verrückt.

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf eine Fortsetzung und bin natürlich gespannt, wie es am Ende aussieht! Viel Spaß und Glück bei der Arbeit! Der Weg ist das Ziel!


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (21. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöne idee ; Ich würd mein Case auch gern verschönen , wobei es jetzt schon genial aussieht , vielleicht ein sternenbild in das Seiten - Plexi teil aus ultrahellen Leds einarbeiten oder so ( Ob dann der Innenraum beleuchtet wird? ... mal sehen ) Währ vllt vool wenn du mir nen Link mit nem Schaltplan für ne Normale Schaltung geben könntest so für etwa mit 10 Leds wie ich das Sehe , hast du da im Link einen mit Blinklicht 

also echt top Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw Was ist ein Haf?

Ok Edit : Habs selbst gefunden vllt interressiert es nochwen daher post ich malden Link : http://www.moddingtech.de/tutorials/44-lic...eleuchtung.html


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juni 2009)

Das HAF ist ein Gehäuse von CoolerMaster, siehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bild von PCGH)


edit: Warum so umständlich beleuchten? Bau dir Kaltlichtkathoden rein und gut ist, die gibts mit 5,25"-Molexanschluss fix und fertig für den Einbau in PCs für ein paar Euro.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (21. Juni 2009)

kann mir jemand verraten , wie man Kable gut verstaut um im Pc platz zu haben , und somit evl die lichtleistung des Kühlers erhöht?


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juni 2009)

"Lichtleistung" - was ist das? Wie hell der Kühler (beleuchtet?) strahlt? 

Naja, ganz normales Kabelmanagement eben. Wie genau das bei dir geht kann dir niemand sagen, da jedes Gehäuse anders ist. Prinzipiell kann man aber viele Kabel hinter dem Mainboardtray verlegen oder in die 5,25"-Schächte packen.

Wichtigstes Werkzeug: Kabelbinder!


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (21. Juni 2009)

ah danke es ist halt so das am Kühler auch 4 Leds sind und die Leuchten nur den hinteren teil des pc s aus und das ist net so besodners hell , vorallem abends


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juni 2009)

Ein CPU-Kühler ist auch nicht dazu da, den PC auszuleuchten. Das kann er einfach nicht, da die nicht leuchtstark genug sind. Dazu verwendet man Kaltlichtkathoden oder LEDs.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (21. Juni 2009)

nene net cpu ^^ gehäuselüfter ^^ der an der Seite , bei manchen pcs is da so n "Ansaugstutzen" bei mir is da ein lüfter sekudne ich such ebene ein gutes bild des gehäuses

e: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...ange::7657.html da kann mans einigermasen erkennen


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juni 2009)

na, du hast aber "Kühler" geschrieben. Dann hättest du "Gehäuselüfter" schreiben sollen Ich glaub aber, dass wir das Gespräch in einen anderen Thread verlagern sollten.

edit: Das Ding ist nicht wirklich orange? Puh...Augenkrebs...


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2009)

Die Farbe ist allerdings echt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@Carcharoth, klingt interesannt, ich bin mal gespannt wie es fertig aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich mich frage warum du mit sowas nachts um 4 anfängst ^^


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (21. Juni 2009)

hab nen thread aufgemacht , ihr könnt ja rüberkommen wenn ihr quatschen wollt und net spamen wollt


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Warum so umständlich beleuchten? Bau dir Kaltlichtkathoden rein und gut ist, die gibts mit 5,25"-Molexanschluss fix und fertig für den Einbau in PCs für ein paar Euro.



Weil das scheisselangweilig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schaltung die ich hab, lässt ne LED ganz langsam an- und ausgehen.
Mit ner Kathode wär sowas nicht möglich, die würds killen.




EspCap schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist allerdings echt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Carpe Noctem :>

Das hässliche rot das oben auf dem Bild verlinkt ist, sieht man bei mir nicht mehr. Ich hab einen grossen Lüfter an der Seite und nicht 4 kleine.
Aber da der Seitenlüfter eh wegkommt ists egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




--------

So. Kurz die Lötarbeit getestet. Funktioniert alles prima.

Wenn man die Nase nah ans Netzteil hält riechts zwar etwas komisch, aber das ist wohl der normale Geruch wenn 4jähriger Staub plötzlich Wärme kriegt *g*


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Carpe Noctem :>


Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit der Farbe meinte ich aber gar nicht das Rot vom HAF sondern das Orange an dem Gehäuse von Mordox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (21. Juni 2009)

In echt ist das orange gar net so hell ^^ wenn ich nen guten fotoapparat hätte welcher net ständig die akkus ausleert hätt ich dir n foto gemacht ^^


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juni 2009)

Carcharoth also pulsieren die LEDs? Das ist natürlich ein netter Effekt...haben div. Razer-Mäuse auch, das sieht echt richtig gut aus. Gibts dann pulsierendes Eis?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (21. Juni 2009)

Also bei dem Thema fände ich das Wechseln von hellem zu dunklem Blau passend. Ist nicht so extrem, aber trotzdem ein netter Effekt. Außerdem passen die Farben gut zu dem Thema, finde ich.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Carcharoth also pulsieren die LEDs? Das ist natürlich ein netter Effekt...haben div. Razer-Mäuse auch, das sieht echt richtig gut aus. Gibts dann pulsierendes Eis?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pulsierende Runen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZOMG ITS MAGIC! ^^


----------



## Alohajoe (21. Juni 2009)

Puh, das Pulsieren würde mich im Dunkeln glaub ich ziemlich nerven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber mal im Ernst: Gibts bei euch in der Schweiz keine Platinen mit Lötaugen hinten drauf? Kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben.
Conrad führt sowas doch auch. Sieht besser aus, ist deutlich ausfallsicherer als der Kabelsalat, den du da gelötet hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und geht auch um einiges schneller.

Such mal bei Conrad nach Platinen mit Punktraster oder Lötstreifenraster (glaub Verlinkung geht nicht wegen Session ID, ich test es einfach mal: Test )


Was noch sehr hübsch anzuschauen ist, sind Farbwechsel-LEDs, oder auch RGB-LEDs genannt. Sind nicht gerade billig (bei Conrad 3 Euro / 6 Franken (oh seh grad sind reduziert worden; früher lagen die bei über 5 Euro / 10 Franken)). Mit den Teilen kannst du jede beliebige Farbe einstellen, und zwar auch mit fließenden Farbübergängen.
Kann mich dunkel erinnern, mal sowas gebaut zu haben. Bei Interesse kann ich das ja mal raussuchen.


Eine super Adresse für LEDs ist übrigens http://led1.de/shop/ . Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die auch in die Schweiz oder nach Österreich liefern.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juni 2009)

Danke für die ganzen Tipps, aber nun ists eh zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab zwar ne Platine mit Löt-Augen gefunden, aber als die dann hier ankam, waren die Abstände zu gross (CHF 20.- inkl. Porto fürn Arsch ^^ )


Farbwechsel find ich übrigens unpassend für den Mod. Und wie sehr mich das pulsieren nervt werd ich dann noch rausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Led1 hat glaub nur leds, aber keine ICs, Platinen etc.. aber hab mich da nich gross umgesehn da ich keinen Bock hatte, dass das ganze Paket durch den Zoll geht. Das kostet nur...


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juni 2009)

wo soll der Rechner denn stehen? Auf dem Tisch? Bei der Lachesis nervts mich eigentlich nicht, auch nicht bei vollkommener Dunkelheit, aber nebendran steht auch ein PC mit Fenster, der von innen blau beleuchtet ist.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wo soll der Rechner denn stehen? Auf dem Tisch? Bei der Lachesis nervts mich eigentlich nicht, auch nicht bei vollkommener Dunkelheit, aber nebendran steht auch ein PC mit Fenster, der von innen blau beleuchtet ist.




Auf dem Tisch. Rechts von mir.

Update bei Post #3
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1818828


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juni 2009)

So... ich war heut im OBI um Isolierband für die Schaltung und anderen Kram (Farbe, Trennscheiben, etc.) zu kaufen.
Auf der Heimfahrt denk ich mir nur noch kurz "Scheisse!" und fahr in den nächstbesten Gartenshop um das vergessene Isolierband zu kaufen... zum Glück liegt der aufm Weg.
Scheissgedächtnis *g* 


[attachment=8058:Einkauuuufen.JPG]


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

ist das 22Komponentenkleber?

_Exakt_ die selben Trennscheiben habe ich auch verwendet (die Aufnahe ist doch bei jedem Dremel dabei?), die gehen durch wie Butter. Für das Fenster hab ich 2 oder 3 gebraucht wenn ich mich recht erinner. Wieviel haben die gekostet? Ich hab für das selbe Produkt ca. 6,50€ bezahlt.

Sogar Farbdose hatte ich die Selbe Eine hat mir gereicht, allerdings ist die nicht so kratzfest, ist aber ne tolle Farbe. (hat 5€ gekostet).

Was ist das runde schwarze was da links liegt?


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ist das 22Komponentenkleber?
> 
> _Exakt_ die selben Trennscheiben habe ich auch verwendet (die Aufnahe ist doch bei jedem Dremel dabei?), die gehen durch wie Butter. Für das Fenster hab ich 2 oder 3 gebraucht wenn ich mich recht erinner. Wieviel haben die gekostet? Ich hab für das selbe Produkt ca. 6,50€ bezahlt.
> 
> ...




Das ist Araldit, Zweikomponentenkleber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Trennscheiben sind unter anderem für die Alustreben und für das Case. Da ich nicht wusste wieviel ich von den Dingern verschleisse, hab ich jeweils ne Reservepackung gekauft. Jeweils 1 Pack von den Dingern hab ich schon. 
Das Stöpselding ist zwar bei jedem Dremel dabei, aber beim ersten Exemplar das ich hatte kam die Schraube nicht raus, musste damals extra in den Obi und Ersatz holen... als reine Vorsichtsmassnahme hab ich nochmal so n Ding geholt falls das wieder passiert. Kostet ja nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja... gekratzt wird an dem Case hoffentlich eh nicht ^^ (Ausser ich hab extremen Juckreiz oO)

Das kleine Schwarze ist das erwähnte Iso-Band für die Schaltung.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juni 2009)

Dr. Carchenstein: "Strom!"
Gehilfe: "Jawohl Gebieter" *humpel*

Es lebt!


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juni 2009)

wow, das sieht ja richtig gut aus! Und den Subwoofer unterm Tisch hört man auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich seh gerade, dass ich oben "22Komponentenkleber" geschrieben habe. Ich denke, es ist klar was ich damit eigentlich gemeint hab.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (24. Juni 2009)

Sieht beeindrckend aus aber meiner ansicht nach eine zu lange "auszeit" wie bekommt man das pulsieren hin ? Mit kondensatoren?  Schmatzt der server nur bei mir so ab ?


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juni 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> Sieht beeindrckend aus aber meiner ansicht nach eine zu lange "auszeit"


Jau, die nervt in der Tat ein bisschen. Aber lässt sich sicher irgendwie beheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehn obs am Ende überhaupt auffällt wenn alles voll beleuchtet ist.



Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> wie bekommt man das pulsieren hin ?



Mit der im Startposting erwähnten Schaltung.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Juni 2009)

Update 
Giessharz-Arbeiten wurden erledigt

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1818829


----------



## Asoriel (25. Juni 2009)

sieht nach ner großen Sauerei aus, aber die Idee mit der Alufolie als Negativabdruck für Eis ist sehr gut, da wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen. (zumindest denk ich, dass es dafür ist?)


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> (zumindest denk ich, dass es dafür ist?)



Jep, ist fürs Eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab den Kram vorsichtshalber 2x erstellt falls eins kaputtgeht... 
Notfalls kann ich das übriggebliebene bei den Laufwerksblenden benutzen =)


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Juni 2009)

Update in Post Nr. 5


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juni 2009)

einfach mit nem Dremel ohne Schablone reingemacht? Dafür schauts aber gut aus!


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> einfach mit nem Dremel ohne Schablone reingemacht? Dafür schauts aber gut aus!




Schablone wär zuviel Aufwand gewesen. Vorzeichnen reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wundert mich wies nachher mit Beleuchtung aussieht *g*


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2009)

Bin ich auch gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sieht schonmal gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juni 2009)

Gefällt mir gut Son-Goku Carcharoth. Bin gespannt auf das End-Ergebnis.


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Juni 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut Son-Goku Carcharoth. Bin gespannt auf das End-Ergebnis.



Kakarott: http://images.google.ch/images?q=Kakarott&...l=de&tab=wi
Carcharoth: http://images.google.ch/images?q=Carcharot...l=de&tab=wi

Danke...


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juni 2009)

Sieht interessant aus was du da vorhast. Bloss das mit den Runen gefällt mir nicht. Aber jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde auch Ende des Jahres mal was machen, und mir dann mal von dir abschauen womit und wie du so gearbeitet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw: Musst dir den Vergleich mit Kakarott oft anhören? *g*


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Juni 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Btw: Musst dir den Vergleich mit Kakarott oft anhören? *g*



Zu oft, leider *g*


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Juli 2009)

Für alle die sich wundern wozu diese komischen Giessharzblöcke nun sind: Kleine Testbeleuchtung mit meiner Taschenlampe.

Ich hoffe es sieht eisig genug aus


Ich bastel jetzt mal die Gravurvorlage um sie morgen auszudrucken
Und danach probier ich die Reste der Alufolie von dem Zeugs zu knibbeln...

[attachment=8135:Eisform2.jpg]  [attachment=8134:Eisform.jpg]


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Carcharoth ne frage ^^ kannst du nicht schlafen oder wie so postet du Solches Zeug in der nacht?


----------



## EspCap (1. Juli 2009)

Warum nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie er schon gesagt hat - Carpe Noctem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Carcharoth ne frage ^^ kannst du nicht schlafen oder wie so postet du Solches Zeug in der nacht?



Weil nur in der Nacht angenehme Temperaturen herrschen.

Edit: Und weils nur dann dunkel genug ist für solche Fotos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. Juli 2009)

Oh ja... Über 30° im Schatten hier *schwitz*


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

sieht auf jeden Fall "cool" aus. (haha, klasse Wortspiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

ich freu mich auf weitere Bilder!


----------



## Cruzes (1. Juli 2009)

Wieviel L an Gießharz hast du dafür verwendet und wie Teuer war das ca?


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Juli 2009)

Cruzes schrieb:


> Wieviel L an Gießharz hast du dafür verwendet und wie Teuer war das ca?




750ml und ca. 50CHF / ~30€
Die Hälfte hätte aber locker gereicht.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Juli 2009)

Update in Post #6
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1818831


----------



## Cruzes (2. Juli 2009)

Oh GOtt, ich bekomm echt mal wieder Lust aufs Basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LED lauflicht is ja net so schwer, bin ja Mechatroniker.... *werkzeugkastenrausholabzumelektrofachandellauf*



> Desweiteren hab ich probiert, die "Eis"-Blöcke in Form zu dremeln, allerdings entwickeln die verdammt viel Staub und es ist verdammt schwer die anständig zu formen. Muss mir irgendwo ne Säge dafür besorgen oder ne andere Möglichkeit finden das Zeug zu bearbeiten.
> Ausserdem muss ich mir unbedingt neue Atemmasken kaufen... ich bezweifle dass dieser Staub gesund ist oO



Bastel dir doch ne Art "Styroporschneider"/"Glühdraht" , dass müsste dann auch mit dem Gießharz funzen.


> Materialliste:
> 
> 1 Laubsägebügel
> 1 zweiteilige Lüsterklemme, auseinandergeschnitten
> ...



Weiter so!


----------



## Asoriel (2. Juli 2009)

bei den original Dremelscheiben musst aufpassen, die brechen recht flott. So bald die klein werden fliegen die durch die Bude.

Das mit dem selbstgebastelten Glühdraht ist ne nette Idee, aber ob das für Gießharz so empfehlenswert ist?

Ansonsten schnapp dir einen Handlanger der nen Staubsauger schwingt (wegen dem angesprochenen Staub).


----------



## Cruzes (2. Juli 2009)

Kommt auf einen versuch an aber aufpassen es entstehen giftige dämpfe (nja manche sollen ja drauf stehen) 
außerdem, wenn es klappt, kann man mit einem glühdraht einfacher komplexe kanten/kurven/etc ziehen.

mfg


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Juli 2009)

Glühdraht ist mir zuviel Aufwand. Schon aus dem einfachen Grund weil mir einige Materialien fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Buffies =)

Da ich momentan Arbeitsbedingt erst um ca. 1830 heimkomme und die ganzen Läden da schon zu haben, kann ich leider nicht am PC-Mod weitermachen. Das heisst aber nicht, dass ich garnichts tue
Bin nebenbei noch ein bisschen am Gravur entwerfen... doch auch da braucht man irgendwann Ablenkung.
Da ich noch etwas Plexi übrig hatte, hab ich das mal kreativ benutzt.


Man nehme:
1x Bilderrahmen aus der Ikea
1x Plexi
1x Weihnachtsbeleuchtung
1x Das Logo der Lieblingsband (Dream Theater)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schneemann + Hammer = Oh, eine Farbwechselnde LED.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Billigrahmen aus der Ikea

Dazu ein bisschen Dremelkunst und schwups hat man sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ein schwarzer Hintergrund alleine irgendwie doof ist, kommt noch n bisschen Text hinzu.


Dann fügt man die LED am richtigen Ort ein und schwups hat man wunderbare Dekoration.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Video*: 




(Langeweile? Ich? Neeee!)


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Juli 2009)

Sodele.

Endlich mal wieder Zeit gehabt um weiter zu machen.

Bin nach Arbeit in den Baumarkt und hab mir endlich n paar Schutzmasken und ne brauchbare Säge besorgt.
(Wenn das so weitergeht hab ich bald mehr für das Case ausgegeben als andere für nen ganzen PC ausgeben *g* )

[attachment=8269:eis_s_gen.jpg]

Dann hab ich am Ersatz-Eisblock mal zu sägen angefangen. Nach ca. 30 Sekunden war das Ding in zwei Teile zerbrochen *g*
Doch genau für den Fall hab ich n Backup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[attachment=8268:eis_kaputt.jpg] 


Beim zweiten Eisblock hats dann ohne Probleme geklappt.
Als ich den Kram rausgesägt hatte bin ich fix mitm Dremel drüber (Erst Schleifpapier, dann die komischen Wattebauschdinger) um die Kante zu glätten und feddich.

[attachment=8267:eis_geschnitten.jpg] [attachment=8266:eis_geschliffen.jpg]
[attachment=8263:eis_fertig.jpg]

Problem: Die Anzeichnungen mitm Filzstift hab ich auch gleich wegpoliert, allerdings sieht das nun n bisschen unschön aus wenn man genauer drauf achtet. Ich hoffe man siehts im fertigen Casemod nicht mehr so sehr. Ansonsten mach ich die ganze Rückseite milchig. Dann fällts auch nicht mehr auf.

Fertig \o/

[attachment=8264:eis_final1.jpg] [attachment=8265:eis_final2.jpg]


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Sieht gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Juli 2009)

Ganz kleines Update.

Wollte heute eigentlich die Gravur machen. Aber hab dann gesehn dass ich die Vorlage zu klein gedruckt hab... also hab ich halt schonmal die LEDs für das grosse Window zusammengelötet.

[attachment=8296:IMG_0024.jpg] [attachment=8297:IMG_0025.jpg]


----------



## Asoriel (16. Juli 2009)

die Idee mit dem Bilderrahmen gefällt mir sehr gut. Hast du die Schrift "reingeschrieben" oder wie hast du das so hinbekommen? Das schaut verdammt gut aus!


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> die Idee mit dem Bilderrahmen gefällt mir sehr gut. Hast du die Schrift "reingeschrieben" oder wie hast du das so hinbekommen? Das schaut verdammt gut aus!



Das Geheimnis nennt sich "Drucker" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Juli 2009)

Hab btw. noch nen zweiten Rahmen gemacht als Geschenk für ne Freundin. Nun kann ich den endlich im Forum posten ohne ihr die Überraschung zu verderben *g*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gedicht im Hintergrund stammt aus Diablo2. (Ihr Lieblingsgedicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## RaDon27 (16. Juli 2009)

Ahhh, das sieht echt geil aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzes (16. Juli 2009)

Is das net ein Gedicht aus Diablo 1 und net aus Diablo 2? 

Halls of the Blind

    I can see what you see not.
    Vision milky, then eyes rot.
    When you turn they will be gone,
    Whispering their hidden song.
    Then you see what cannot be,
    Shadows move where light should be.
    Out of darkness, out of mind,
    Cast down into the Halls of the Blind. 

... oja Diablo war/ist schon geil ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juli 2009)

Hab das Schwert endlich freistellen können (Danke an Thorrak).
In der Firma n paar mal in verschiedenen Grössen ausgedruckt und das ganze dann auf Plexi übertragen.
(Nachdem ich nen Tag lang nach nem Stift gesucht hab der dünn genug war für die ganzen Details...)

[attachment=8375:gravur_anzeichnen.jpg] [attachment=8380:gravur_gedremelt.jpg] [attachment=8379:gravur_gedremelt_2.jpg]

Dafür dass ich noch keine grosse Gravier-Erfahrung hab find ich das Ergebnis ziemlich gut

[attachment=8376:gravur_close.jpg] [attachment=8377:gravur_fertig.jpg] [attachment=8378:gravur_fertig_2.jpg]

Danach hab ich die LEDs mal probeweise hingelegt um die Bohrlöcher zu markieren. 

[attachment=8384:led_ankleben_2.jpg] [attachment=8385:led_gravur.jpg] 

[attachment=8381:gravur_licht_2.jpg] [attachment=8382:gravur_licht_3.jpg] [attachment=8383:gravur_licht.jpg]

Das sieht nur so kontrastreich aus aufm Bild. In Echt hats diese hellen Stellen nicht.
Dieser "Nebel" hintendran ist noch die restliche Schutzfolie.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juli 2009)

So, der pro User verfügbare Speicher im Forum ist aufgebraucht, nun muss Imageshack herhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZAM, wenn du das liest: Erhöh mal von 20 auf 200mb *g*


Hab mir heute mal die Säge geschnappt und n bisschen Alu zerlegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gab sogar die obligate Verletzung an der Hand *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr glaubt nich wie mühsam das ist mit so ner kleinen Säge durch 5mm dickes Alu zu sägen... dachte eigentlich, ich würds schaffen beide Alustangen zu verarbeiten. Hab aber nur eine geschafft. (In 1,5 Stunden... -.- )
Die Säge ist dafür nun stumpf *g* Jedenfalls glaub ich das... die Zähne sind zwar noch sichtbar, aber das Teil sägt kaum noch.

Mitm Dremel hab ichs auch kurz probiert. Nach ca. 5cm war von der Scheibe nix mehr übrig... alles verbraucht ^^ (Und ich war nichtmal halb durch das Alu...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoff ich komm morgen dazu den Rest zu sägen und die scharfen Kanten n bisschen zu schleifen. Sonst gibts da erhebliche Verletzungsgefahr.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2009)

Wow, das Schwert ist echt gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätte ich nicht so hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Juli 2009)

Respekt. Das Schwert sieht ja mal richtig genial aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

allgemein nehmen die Arbeiten Form an! Und das Schwert ist echt toll geworden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Juli 2009)

Mal wieder n Update

War am Freitag, Samstag und heute wieder n bisschen produktiv

Am Freitag hab ich die Zinnen fertiggesägt. Zum Glück hab ich damals im OBI noch Ersatzsägeblätter mitgenommen, weil das Ding war dem bisschen sägen schon stumpf und musste gewechselt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach hab ich die jeweils gleichlangen zusammengebunden (gab teilweise Unterschiede von 2-3mm) und mit der Feile nochmal bearbeitet. Vorallem die Spitzen mussten dran glauben, sonst gibts da erhebliche Verletzungsgefahr *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am Samstag hab ich die Dinger dann lackiert. Danach trocknen lassen und vor ca. 2h hab ich die andere Seite lackiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(zum reinigen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch am Samstag hab ich übrigens die Runengravur nochmal neu gemacht. War irgendwie unzufrieden wie die aussah. Ausserdem sahs beleuchtet nich so gut aus, weil ich zuwenig tief gedremelt hab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür sieht das neue umso besser aus.

(100 Gummipunkte für den, der die Musik errät)


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juli 2009)

schaut richtig gut aus, nur ein kleines Manko hab ich entdeckt, und zwar finde ich die Phase, in der die LEDs nicht leuchten zu lang. Ansonsten aber richtig gut!


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> schaut richtig gut aus, nur ein kleines Manko hab ich entdeckt, und zwar finde ich die Phase, in der die LEDs nicht leuchten zu lang.



Ich weiss, leider kann ichs nicht ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann höchstens noch ne LED befestigen die dauerhaft leuchtet damits nicht ganz ausgeht. Mal sehn :>


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Juli 2009)

das sieht mal hammer geil aus wow das würde ich nie so hin bekommen du habe 2 linke hände^^


----------



## Elander (26. Juli 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> (100 Gummipunkte für den, der die Musik errät)



Dimmu Borgir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Juli 2009)

Hauptsache mal alles editiert.


----------



## Falathrim (27. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hauptsache mal alles editiert.
> 
> EDIT: Zitiert* xP



@Charcha:
Sieht echt supernice aus, ich würd an sowas Jahre lang verzweifeln ;D


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Juli 2009)

Miniupdate.

Die Zinnen sind fertiglackiert.
(Wer rausfindet zu welcher Band die beiden kleinen Symbole gehören kriegt n Eis).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das "Eis" hab ich mit Zweikomponentenkleber an der Seite befestigt. Mal sehen wies hält... momentan trocknets noch.
Ausserdem hab ich noch n Plexi zugeschnitten dass das Metall und das Plexi bündig abschliessen kann.
Die Plexischeibe mitm Schwert kommt dann ca. 1cm weiter hinten dran.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juli 2009)

Dream Theater Nu will ich n Eis!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bin echt gespannt, wie das am Ende ausschaut.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Dream Theater Nu will ich n Eis!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Guter Junge.
Eis ist per Post unterwegs. In nem normalen Papierumschlag... :>


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2009)

Wird bestimmt lecker schmecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. August 2009)

Tach (und frohen 1. August an die Schweizer hier im Forum)

ich war mal wieder n bisschen produktiv.

Zuerst hab ich die Zinnen mitm Dremel bearbeitet und weitere Runen reingraviert. Das erweist sich bei ca. 5mm Platz als sehr mühsam *g*

Aus dem Werkunterricht damals in der dritten Klasse (auch schon ca. 15 Jahre her ^^ ) hatte ich noch Klarlack und Leuchtpulver rumliegen. Hab das damals für irgendwas gebraucht und dann das übriggebliebene geschenkt bekommen *g*
Und heute konnte ich das Zeug wirklich mal brauchen (DAS nennt sich lange Vorbereitungszeit )

Den Lack hab ich dann mitm Pulver gemischt und die Runen entsprechend bepinselt. Netter Nebeneffekt, rosten kanns auch nicht mehr. Und ZOMG ES LEUCHTET IM DUNKELN! 

Blöderweise hatte ich keinen Pinsel in der grösse, also hab ich nen Zahnstocher n bisschen zerkaut und das Ding mit den ausgefransten Holzfasern als Pinsel benutzt.
Als Mischgefäss diente ein Teelichtschälchen.
Planung ist nur das halbe Leben, der Rest ist Improvisation

Blöderweise wars Glanzlack, aber ich hoff man siehts am Ende nicht zu stark. Bisher fällts nicht auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-


----------



## Gothic_1234 (2. August 2009)

mal ne frage wie lange soll deine Arbeit denn noch dauern^^


----------



## Nebola (2. August 2009)

Wahrscheinlich nicht solange, wie du brauchen würdest.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (2. August 2009)

^^ da ich wie so handwerklich untalentiert bin mache ich so was auch nicht obwohl es nice aus sieht


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Tach (und frohen 1. August an die Schweizer hier im Forum)


Sieht bist jetzt gut aus und danke für den frohen 1. August. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. August 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> mal ne frage wie lange soll deine Arbeit denn noch dauern^^




Ca. noch eine Woche.
Muss nur noch das Plexi an der Seite befestigen und dann mal n bisschen alte Hardware reinbauen zum testen + Fotos machen *g*

Neue Hardware kommt dann in ca. 3-4 Wochen rein. Mal sehen...


Edit:
Ich hab halt noch nie was gemoddet und hab eh kaum Zeit. Da dauert das *g*


----------



## pampam (3. August 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ca. noch eine Woche.
> Muss nur noch das Plexi an der Seite befestigen und dann mal n bisschen alte Hardware reinbauen zum testen + Fotos machen *g*
> 
> Neue Hardware kommt dann in ca. 3-4 Wochen rein. Mal sehen...
> ...



Man sollte sich dazu ja auch soviel Zeit nehmen, wie man braucht. Wenn man dann wegen Zeitmangel alles etwas schneller und unsauberer macht wirds auch nicht besser.

edit: Trotzdem will ich dein Gehäuse endlich mal fertig sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

was wird denn für Hardware verbaut, steht das schon fest?


----------



## Carcharoth (3. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> was wird denn für Hardware verbaut, steht das schon fest?




Ein brandneues Asus A7N8X mit nem AMD Athlon XP 2600+ und ner Radeon 9800. Dazu 2x512mb Kingston RAM 



Jedenfalls ist das die Testhardware... *g*
Was wirklich reinkommt weiss ich noch nicht, aber vermutlich wirds n AM3-System. Das blaue Gigabyte-Board gefällt mir ziemlich... und zwar nicht nur optisch sondern auch von den Specs.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2009)

Sorry für die lange Pause, gab einige Probleme mitm kleben...

zuerst wollte das grosse Plexi nicht so recht halten, dann ging mir der Leim aus... hab dann andern Leim vom selben Hersteller (Araldit) benutzt weil ich davon ausging, dass das derselbe wäre, nur anders verpackt. Denkste
Der in der Spritzenform ist transparent, der in der Tube ist milchig... sieht nun n bisschen blöd aus.
Auseinandernehmen will ichs nicht, weil das sehr mühsam ist wieder neues Plexi zu kaufen, anzupassen und das Acrylglas Leimfrei zu schleifen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die letzten paar Tage hab ich mich mit Frostspray "ausgetobt". Bin noch unsicher ob ich die Variante nehmen soll, wo alles gefrostet ist, oder die mitm Logo der Horde...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Problematisch dabei ist, dass es sich nachher nicht mehr ändern lassen wird, da der Spray auf der Innenseite ist, und da nochmal n Plexi drüberkommt mit der Schwertgravur
Alternative: Aussenseite mit Frost besprayen, aber da ists extrem Kratzer-Anfällig.
Andere Alternative: Wenig Leim verwenden beim ankleben damit mans weghebeln kann *g*


----------



## Carcharoth (21. August 2009)

Yay, bald bin ich fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab heute und gestern wieder Plexi geklebt. Eins davon wollte ich abnehmbar machen, damit man den Frostspray (falls nötig) neu draufmachen kann.
Nach langem überlegen wie ich das am besten mache, ist mir eingefallen, dass man das mit Klett-Band befestigen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute wollte ich das Seitenteil mal provisorisch ans Gehäuse machen, doch leider passt das Teil nicht mehr richtig. Durch das Plexi ist nun im hinteren Teil kein Platz mehr für n Stück vom Case. Das muss ich am Montag noch wegdremeln, dann sollts passen.
Vorher hab ich leider keine Zeit, GamesCom incoming ;D


Und danach bestell ich mal Hardware für den Inhalt... bin noch unschlüssig ob AM3-System oder C2D-System (Quadcore brauch ich noch nicht unbedingt...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

_Schicke Bilder , bin aufs Endresultat gespannt.

Zur Hardware : Ich würd ganz klar auf AM3 gehen.. schönen 955 / AM3 Board / 1333er CL7 RAM usw.. :]_


----------



## Carcharoth (21. August 2009)

Das Problem ist, dass Quads immernoch "unnütz" sind. WoW unterstützt nichtmal Dualcore richtig... 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist n E8600 schneller als ein 955 von dem nur zwei Kerne belastet werden... Für den S775 gibts ja auch einige Quad-CPUs. Falls nötig kann ich mir dann in nem Jahr oder so einen holen... aber atm machts einfach keinen Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

_Stimmt schon , aber wieso willst du zB. einen E8600 (~225€) holen wenn du einen Phenom II 955 für ~155€ kriegen kannst?

Die gesparten 70€ kannst du dann in ein "besseres" Mobo oder in "besseren" RAM investieren , oder natürlich in leise Kühler oder in was auch immer.. :]_


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

da hat painschkes Recht, ein E8600 ist absolut nicht sinnvoll. Der ist nur was für Leute, die die CPU extrem weit übertakten wollen (und damit meine ich Regionen von 5Ghz und mehr), da man durch den hohen Multi den FSB vergleichsweiße gering anheben muss.

Ich würde _auf jeden Fall_ das Geld im AM3 stecken. Außerdem ist ein Dualcore nichtmehr sinnvoll. Wenn in 1-2 Jahren jedes Spiel mit Quadsupport daher kommt, müsste schonwieder eine neue CPU und wahrscheinlich auch ein neues Board her.

edit: Ganz vergessen: Ich würde bei dem Seitenteil übrigens die Version mit dem Horden-Logo wählen.

Wenn du das Eis robuster haben willst, könntest du es auch ungleichmäßig sandstrahlen.


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass Quads immernoch "unnütz" sind. WoW unterstützt nichtmal Dualcore richtig...
> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist n E8600 schneller als ein 955 von dem nur zwei Kerne belastet werden... Für den S775 gibts ja auch einige Quad-CPUs. Falls nötig kann ich mir dann in nem Jahr oder so einen holen... aber atm machts einfach keinen Sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, ein 8600er ist aktuell in allen Spielen die schnellste CPU, wenn sie nicht mit Quad skalieren, also fast alle. In Spielen wie FarCry2, die doch etwas mit Quad skalieren liegt er zurück. Aber dennoch: Wieso sollte ich mir für 230 einen völlig überteuerten Dualcore kaufen, wenn ich für weniger Geld einen Quad bekomme?

Schau dir doch mal die Benchmarks hier an:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...assassins_creed

Wo hat da ein 8600er gegenüber einen Phenom 955 erwähnenswerte Vorteile beim spielen? Nirgends! Wieso sollte ich also einen 8600er für 230 Euro kaufen, wenn ein Phenom II 955 für ca. 150 Euro zu haben ist? Für ein paar Frames mehr und das auch nichtmal in allen Spielen? Und in zwei Jahren dann schon wieder die CPU wechseln? Ist natürlich deine Sache, aber für mich ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Entweder einen 9550er Intel oder einen Phenom II 940/955, wenn man schon gewählt ist, 100 Euro und mehr für die CPU auszugeben. Sogar ein CoreI7 920 ist da noch billiger zu haben und der reicht auch dicke für alle Spiele und hat eine wesentlich höhere Lebenserwartung. Und was den normalen Office-Betrieb angeht, steckt er den 8600er eh mal eben in die Tasche.

Und wenn es allein nur um das Gefühl geht, 3,3 Ghz unter der Haube zu haben, daß schafft jeder 9550er Quad im E0-Stepping mit links.
Auch ein 8400er für 130 Euro ist mit wenigen Handgriffen auf 3,3 Ghz zu bringen. Wofür also 100 Euro für 0,3 Ghz ausgeben, die beim Spielen einfach nicht relevant sind. 

Aber wie gesagt, daß ist natürlich deine Entscheidung und ich wollte hier nur mal meine Sicht der Dinge erläutern. Ich würde die 100 Euro Aufpreis dann eher in den nächsten Fluß werfen, da sehe ich sie wenigstens noch 30 Meter schwimmen.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> da hat painschkes Recht, ein E8600 ist absolut nicht sinnvoll. Der ist nur was für Leute, die die CPU extrem weit übertakten wollen (und damit meine ich Regionen von 5Ghz und mehr), da man durch den hohen Multi den FSB vergleichsweiße gering anheben muss.
> 
> Ich würde _auf jeden Fall_ das Geld im AM3 stecken. Außerdem ist ein Dualcore nichtmehr sinnvoll. Wenn in 1-2 Jahren jedes Spiel mit Quadsupport daher kommt, müsste schonwieder eine neue CPU und wahrscheinlich auch ein neues Board her.
> 
> ...




Wegen den 2 Jahren: Bei mir überlebt kein System länger als 2-2,5 Jahre. Spätestens danach hol ich n komplett neues. Nach 1 Jahr wird manchmal aufgerüstet wenns sich lohnt...
Der 8600 war nur n beispiel. der 8400 würd auch noch ok sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Wenn in 1-2 Jahren jedes Spiel mit Quadsupport daher kommt..." <- ich beende den Satz mal mit -> "... ist der PC eh zu alt um das Spiel vernünftig zu spielen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich überlegs mir noch... hatte halt bisher nur AMD und WoW ruckelte dauernd was definitiv nicht an der GraKa liegt... da wollt ich halt mal Intel ausprobiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. August 2009)

Am Montag hab ich mir mal wieder den Dremel geschnappt und hab hinten die Verstärkungsstrebe weggedremelt. Leider war die dem Plexi im Weg und die Türe liess sich nicht mehr schliessen. Ich hoffe, das Case fällt nun nicht auseinander... *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Für die knapp 40cm hab ich einige Trennscheiben durchrasseln lassen. Immerhin flog mir dieses mal keine um die Ohren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch fertig ist das Case noch lange nicht. Die Zinnen fehlen noch. Die eine Seite ist nun beklebt. Momentan trocknet der Leim noch, doch so richtig halten tut das teilweise nicht wirklich... zwei der Zinnen sind heute nachm aufwachen am Boden gelegen. Scheinbar hab ich bei der Araldit-Mischung (Zweikomponentenkleber) was falsch gemacht... und das obwohl ich den Kram wirklich 1zu1 mische.... naja, nächstes mal einfach mehr Härter beimischen *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem hab ich mir heut ne Packung Knetmasse gekauft. Wozu die ist, erfahrt ihr demnächst...  =)


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. August 2009)

wow nice bilder^^ mach weiter so


----------



## Carcharoth (5. September 2009)

Ich hab irgendwie ein kleines Problem...

Und zwar hab ich ja diese Schaltung hier nachgebaut
http://www.moddingtech.de/tutorials/44-lic...-led-fader.html

Der Fading-Effekt ist irgendwie verbuggt... der geht nicht sanft an und aus, sondern eher sanft an und dann ruckartig aus. Manchmal auch ruckartig an und sanft aus, manchmal auch ruckartig an und ruckartig aus.
Das komische: Halte ich nen Finger oben auf den Kondensator macht die Schaltung exakt das was sie soll. Ich kann mir dies nicht wirklich erklären, denn eigentlich sollte da auf dem Kondi-Deckel kein Strom fliessen dessen Spannung meine Finger beeinflussen können.

Frage: Kann man den Finger irgendwie emulieren? Am besten mit irgendwelchen Haushaltsmittelchen... hab leider keinen Silberleitlack oder ähnliches hier rumliegen :<

Hab auch schon probiert rauszufinden obs irgend n Wackelkontakt ist, aber das ist ausschliessbar.


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2009)

Was für einen Kondensator hast du dir gekauft? Genau so einen wie vorgeschrieben?

PS: Den Poti hast du aber auch schon verändert/eingestellt oder? Da du mit dem poti ja den Fader effekt einstellst.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. September 2009)

Ja und Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2009)

Dann hol dir evtl nen Kondensator mit en bissl mehr Kapazität, dann dürfte es funzen.
Kann mir jetzt auch grad net erklären woran es liegen könnte. Was falsch verlötet kommt wohl auch net in frage, da es ja irgw. funz wenn du finger drauf hast... mhhh


----------



## Carcharoth (9. September 2009)

Grösserer Kondi ist nicht grad einfach zu kriegen hier, ausser ich zahl wieder 10.- Porto und 10.- Kleinmengengebühr... und 20.- für nen Kondi sind doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das muss doch irgendwie anders korrigierbar sein...


----------



## Carcharoth (23. September 2009)

So, ich bin fast fertig.
Ich probier momentan noch einen Pferdeschädel aus Lehm nachzubilden, doch das ist verdammt schwer... Alternativ würde sich auch der Wacken-Schädel eignen, doch den findet man kaum als Merchandise...


Wer sich für den Einbau der Hardware interessiert, dem sei diese Seite empfohlen -> http://carcharoth-und-schildi.ch.vu/ (Auf "Schildi baut neuen PC" klicken).
(Nun halten mich sicher alle für bescheuert aber was solls )


Anyway, hier die finalen Pics





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2009)

_Gefällt gefällt! ;-)

Ist dir gelungen & Hardware ist auch schick.

Schönen Gruß an Schildi! :X_


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

*Jubel und eisfarbende Konfetti streu*

Und was kommt nun? :>


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. September 2009)

WoW der Pc sieht echt hammer aus , hast du fein gemacht^^ deine Schildi! ist aber auch sehr süß^^


----------



## Asoriel (25. September 2009)

sieht wirklich sehr, sehr gut aus! Glückwunsch zu einem wirklich toll gewordenen Gehäuse!

Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt habe ich dennoch: Den roten Lüfter in der Front muss noch getauscht werden, dann ist es perfekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> sieht wirklich sehr, sehr gut aus! Glückwunsch zu einem wirklich toll gewordenen Gehäuse!
> 
> Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt habe ich dennoch: Den roten Lüfter in der Front muss noch getauscht werden, dann ist es perfekt!
> 
> ...



Ne, der bleibt rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kommt n Pferdeschädel mit Hörnern an die Front, der wird dann damit von hinten rot beleuchtet.
Es ist aber sauschwer aus Knetmasse nen anständigen Pferdeschädel zu bauen *fg*


----------



## Asoriel (26. September 2009)

achso, na dann macht das Sinn, das wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2009)

Sieht echt verdammt geil aus, was du da gezaubert hast. Kompliment!


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Wow, sieht echt beeindruckend aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorallem das Seitenfenster mit Frostmourne, echt unglaublich gut gelungen, da hat sich die Arbeit gelohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (27. September 2009)

Ich habe auch vor, den LED-Fader zu bauen. Welchen Widerstand hast du für die LEDs gewählt? Molex-Stecker hab ich noch hier, die Pins sollte ich selbst basteln können.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. September 2009)

Bin mir nicht mehr sicher wieviel die hatten. Musst aber darauf achten, dass 5V durchfliessen und nicht 12V. Bei 12V sinds glaub 470Ohm, bei 5V solltens deutlich weniger sein.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Oktober 2009)

Damdidam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...84722&sid=3


----------



## Shefanix (8. Oktober 2009)

Hehe, nicht schlecht. Das Gehäuse sieht aber auch wirklich gut aus, finden selbst Blizzard-Mitarbeiter :>


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2009)

Carcharoth, kommst mich mal auf BM besuchen?:< schon lange nix mehr von meinem lieblingsgrünhäuter gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Carcharoth, kommst mich mal auf BM besuchen?:< schon lange nix mehr von meinem lieblingsgrünhäuter gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach du bist umgezogen? Drum hab ich dich ewig nich mehr auf FM gesehn *g*


----------



## Thoor (10. Oktober 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ach du bist umgezogen? Drum hab ich dich ewig nich mehr auf FM gesehn *g*


Ich wohne seit einem Jahr auf Blackmoore und seit ca nem Monat in Ogrimmar, bin zu dir übergelaufen *gg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

